# Indian Dog Breeds



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

*Indian Dog Breeds* 

The Rampur Hound
The Mudhol
The Rajpalyam Hound
The Alangu Mastiff/The Indian Mastiff
The Kuchi
The Kaikadi
Caravan Hound
Kombai
Chippiparai
Kanni
Taji
Bhutiya
Gaddi kutta
Himalyan Mastiff

*The Rampur Hound*










> The Rampur Greyhound is native to the Rampur region of Northern India, which lies between Delhi and Bareilly. The Rampur hound is a member of the big sighthound family. In North West of India it is often described as a smooth haired sighthound, substantially built. It was the favored hound of the Maharajahs for jackal control, but was also used to hunt lions, tigers, leopards, and panthers. It was considered a test of courage for a single hound to take down a jackal. The Rampur is built to cover great distances at high speed; thus capable of great endurance.
> 
> *Appearance*
> 
> ...


*The Mudhol*










> The Mudhol Hound is an Indian breed of dog of the sight hound type. The breed is also known as Caravan Hound and the feathered variety is commonly referred to as a Pashmi. In the villages he is known as the Karwani. It is a common companion amongst village folk in India's Deccan Plateau, who use the dog for hunting and guarding.
> 
> The Kennel Club of India (KCI) and Indian National Kennel Club (INKC) recognize the breed under different breed names. The KCI registers it as a Caravan Hound while the INKC goes with the name Mudhol Hound.
> 
> ...


*
The Rajpalyam Hound*










> The Rajapalayam is an Indian Sighthound. It was the companion of the royalty and aristocracy in Southern India, particularly in the town Rajapalayam from where it gets its name.
> 
> *Appearance*
> 
> ...


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

Continued



*The Alangu Mastiff/The Indian Mastiff*










> *Appearance*
> 
> This is a tall breed with a noble carriage and short coat. The dogs may be red, fawn or brindle, markings vary. The muzzle is black and the skin around their neck and mouth is loose. The brisket is deep, and the limbs are well muscled. The back is long with the tail tapering to a fine point. The ears are set high on the skull and pricked. It has a long and graceful stride. Their height varies between 73,6 to 76,2 cm. (29-30 inches).
> 
> ...


*The Kuchi*







> Kuch the Rare breed (dog) is few in number
> 
> 
> the Kuchi dog, a livestock guardian dog type which originated with the nomadic Kuchi people of Central Asia, and is now marketed in Europe and the United States as several differently named purebred rare breeds.
> ...



*The Kaikadi*











> The Kaikadi is a terrier dog breed named after a nomadic tribe in Maharashtra, India. They make excellent watchdogs. They can hunt hare and vermin. The Kaikadi is very similar to the whippet dogs.
> 
> *Appearance*
> It may be white, tan and black. The dogs are small (about 40 centimeters or less) with thin long legs, but powerful thighs and hocks. The tail is long and tapering. The head is long and thin with prominent eyes and long ears that stand erect when alert.




*Kombai*








a south Indian guy showing kombai dog



> *Appearance*
> The Kombai is usually red or brown with a black mask, and with a dark line along the back. The chief differences between the Rajapalayam and the Combai breeds are that the Combai has more powerful jaws, often with a black mouth, much more pendent ears, rich red colour and a savage temper. It has, like Rhodesian Ridgeback, a ridge of fur along its back.
> 
> Their coats are easily maintainable and are less prone to skin disorders, fungal and yeast infections, and ticks-fleas infestation. The breed, having evolved naturally many centuries ago, are very immune to most diseases that haunt the man-designed breeds.
> ...


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

Continued.

*Chippiparai*










> The Chippiparai is a sight hound breed of dog from the south of India. Thought to be a descendant of the Saluki, today it is found in the area around Periyar Lake. It is used primarily for hunting wild boar, deer and hare. It is said to be an excellent hunter, and is also used for guarding the home.
> 
> *Appearance*
> 
> ...


*Kanni*










> The Kanni, which means maiden, is a rare indigenous South Indian dog breed found in the state of Tamil Nadu. The breed is a further extension of the Caravan or Mudhol Hound, and is also a descendant of the Saluki. However, the Kanni does not possess the grand features of these breeds. It is used mainly for hunting.
> 
> *Appearance*
> 
> ...


*Taji/Tazi*










> A sighthound strongly built .It is a courageous dog used for the hunting of bare, fox, gazelle, wildcat and marmot.Tazi measures 60-70 cm at the withers.
> it was found in India but now mostly found in Russia


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

Continued.



*Bhutiya*










> Himalayan breed, found in the Eastern Nepal-Ladakh region.
> Strong and powerful.
> Found in two varieties: the longhaired small one, called Bully, and the shorthaired large breed.
> 
> ...


*Gaddi Kutta*










> Gaddi Kutta is a mastiff-type mountain dog found in northern India, preferably the Punjab region. They are also called the Indian Panther Hound, as well as Mahidant Mastiff, the former pointing to the breed’s skills and the latter to its origins. Though initially bred for hunting purposes, the multi-talented Gaddi is widely used by local shepherds, mostly Gaddis (from the tribe of the same name) and are reputed to be strong enough to repulse attacks by snow leopards, and to have the intelligence to herd stray sheep and goats back to their pens.
> 
> *Appearance*
> Leaner than most mastiffs, the Gaddi is athletic, deep-chested and muscular, capable of great speeds and prized for its stamina. When left in its natural state, the tail curls over the dog's back. The ears are usually cropped short, although quite a few unaltered examples exist.
> ...


Continued

Special thanks you Mr. Sanakdeep sandu and Arun for pics and information on Himalayan Mastiff



*Himalayan Mastiff*










> *Introduction to breed*
> 
> we have forgotten about the mysterious guardian of Himalayas.. they are Himalayan mastiffs.. these valiant dogs have always been the defenders of humanity and the assets and life of humans.. today, they are endangered.. to be endangered doesn't mean, to near extinction.. today, we find a lot of watered down specimens.. true Himalayan mastiff is the gem of indian canine race.. efforts are to be taken to preserve it for our further generation!
> 
> ...


----------



## Arun (Feb 27, 2009)

the dog in the combai's profile is kanni! it is a sighthound! combais are extremely tenacious hunting dogs with ferocious vigor of a bear dog! they are described to have extremely good agility and are known to be able to attack swiftly! they are also known to be used in wars while defending castles!! they were used for bear hunting and as a guard dog! 

combais don't come in black n tan at all.. in fact no one has seen a combai.. it is an extremely rare breed in the verge of extinction! they are known to have red to fawn bodies with black mask. height is known to be around 22"


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

oh k ty


----------



## Shah (Sep 11, 2011)

Thanks for info. But this all info already mentioned as it is on dogsindia.com. 
Do you have any latest updates about these breeds ?


----------



## ufimych (Sep 5, 2011)

We publish articles written by dog users, scientists and dog experts about primitive aboriginal breeds of the world. This is PADS (Primitive Aboriginal Dogs Society International). Some issues contain articles about dogs of India. There are a few articles about Tazy, Tazi, Saluki and Eastern Sighthounds in general. I can send you them as e-mail attachment, if somone is interested.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

I've always loved the look of the mudhol hound, particularly the feathered pashmi variety.


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

I LOVE the look of the Rampur Greyhounds. They seem much more rugged and hardy than the racing dogs over here in the US. More pictures please! 

Jen


----------



## Shah (Sep 11, 2011)

yeah., . .actually I wanted to own the Himalayan Mastiff or Old Tibetan Mastiff. I've found quality breeder of TM in Amritsar, India. 
But TM is such a giant breed, known for its loyalty & aggresion as well. So I want to do enough research about this breed before owning it.
I've had GSD's, hounds hybrids & mixed breed also. These all had different levels of energy.
I've heard from some Gaddi & TM owners that these breeds bark loudly at night. That will be helpful for my purpose because I own purebreds for protection of my farms from wild animals. 
That's the reason I wanna own one of the ancient Indian Mastiff breeds. Another reason is that the life span of Indian mastiffs is longer than the Western Mastiffs.
So I want to know more & more about these breeds. I'll send you my email id if you could send me info about these.
Thank you.


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Since there are no pics of it, here are some of one very lovely Caravan Hound (mudhol). Her name is Sunanda and lives in the Netherlands. 

















And together with a Taigan (Kyrgyz sighthound):


----------



## jenz (Aug 20, 2010)

Sunanda is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 18, 2011)

Those dogs are both beautiful, Avie!


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

I absolutely adore Sunanda too, but after having read about her personality I feel like it will be a long time before I could even consider getting a Caravan hound, if at all. They're very strong willed dogs and really intelligent. 
If you want to read more about her and see more pics, here's her blog: Sunanda blogspot 
The Taigan is a beauty too!


----------



## anonymusneo (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi guys , 

Thanks for your Replies ,


Here are pics of my Himalayan Mastiff "Anubis"


----------



## Dezzoi (Sep 19, 2011)

Love all the sighthounds (love them all) but the sighthounds are my favorite. I've actually been reading and studing into the more pariah breeds of them such as the indian ones and caravans. Very interesting!


----------



## Goodwillkennels (Feb 8, 2011)

This is not a kombai,its kanni we breed kombai's for past 30 yrs by my father and now by me, kombai is a short breed 22''- 25'' only, colors might differ from fawn to rich red, with black mask and dark line on the top they are extremely inteligent and very powerfull dogs. 2 dogs can bring down a bison,but they dont have a flashy look like imported breeds.


----------



## akhilesh316us (Dec 30, 2012)

Very true, This is the website i developed for my Kombai, http://circlepad.com/kombaidog/


----------



## akhilesh316us (Dec 30, 2012)

Here is a Video on an authentic Kombai, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HoQ1RQABptU


----------



## Monster Malak (Jan 18, 2011)

This was a great source of information. I love to see the regional working type of dogs. Thanks


----------

